# Medicare "N" Status Report



## PeaPod1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can anyone help me find the link to the latest CMS "N" status code report?
Any assistance is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## lpitman (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you referring to procedure codes that have been assigned status indicator "N"? If so it is on the CMS website under OPPS look for the OPPS final rule for the year you want and the codes with SI's will be listed in addendum B.


----------



## PeaPod1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you!  Exactly what I needed.


----------

